# 12½-foot, 550-pound hammerhead caught off Flagler beach



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Now _that's _a shark.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

i had just finished reading this story & was going to post ir up -- sand flea beat me to the punch!

that is quite a shark!
what surprises me is that the guy says he's surprised that such a big shark is actually swimmming just off shore - c'mon! maybe because of the size this surprised him, but in my surf fishing experience, don't think anyone should be that surprised by sharks in the water!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Wow. I've seen them that big offshore from there, but not in the surf. I didn't even realize it was caught from the beach until I read further down into the story. Yikes. I wonder if Barty was somehow involved?


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Id like to see his setup that was able to tame such a large beast.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

jhmorgan said:


> Id like to see his setup that was able to tame such a large beast.


It's in his hand


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Holy crap*

even more reason why i won't go in the water
Whats everyone guess on the reel/rod? I say a 115 penn senator, as for that rod look how thick it is, and it has to be at least 8ft (or that a really short guy)......Three hours!! shark fishing is better done with friends 
"Cpn" now you have a "Goal" to shoot for  
I wonder why they arent showing this in the news?? I would think something like this would be in the paper......oh i forgot tourist


*We don't suffer from insanity, We enjoy every minute of it*


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

That certainly aint a little gal. They caught a 10fter out on Mel Beach back 3 years ago, but that one was pictured and released. Either way that set up definately looks like a 9 0/ at least. The rod is probably a custom shark rod. If you surf ebay they sell them, thick and long for shark surf fishing. However, being custom they are never cheap.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

http://www.news4jax.com/video/14204480/index.html

heres the local story/vid from Jax .

No "E" I wasnt involved , I MIGHT have been,but I haven't been fishing in 2 months.

HAH! I just looked over my shoulder and this story is coming up on Fox News (National) in about 10 min.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, I saw that. Funny part was when that guy started to say what he was using for tackle and the anchor had no idea what he was talking about.


----------



## welshman (Sep 28, 2005)

Looks a lot like the rig I used to use.


----------

